# Got a Few In The Bayou



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Fished a West Bay Bayou Friday and got these from 1:00 to 5:30 PM. I caught the flounder first and then nothing for a few hours. I was headed back in and I saw one mullet flip. I did a u turn and anchored up. They were biting pretty steady for about 45 minutes. Then it slowed so I pulled anchor, went around and made another drift through the same area and picked up the last one. Fish were caught in 2 - 4 foot depth in 6 feet of water on live shrimp. Yes I cheated and broke down and bought live bait. Water temp was 51 degrees the whole time I was out. For all the Jr. Game wardens yes they were all legal as I measured twice on my check it stick. Tight lines, Troutout out.


----------

